# R.i.p my dear dog toby.....



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

My dog toby has fallen ill over the last few weeks and collapsed last night, he has blood tests, xrays and scans and the vets have discovered tumor on his liver,and sadly he has to be put down tomorrow at 5pm, he was the first dog i got after moving out my mums and dads, and when i moved back home i took him with me where my mum and dad fell in love with him so when i moved back out again they kept him.

I am dreading it so much and knowing i'm going to lose my little boy it is a very sad time for me, im posting this tonight as i know i will be too upset to do it tomorrow,

So goodbye my little boy i will miss you so so much buddy,

rest in peace son xxxx


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Im so sorry and making the decision to have your dog PTS is never an easy one.
your little guy has been loved and you are doing the best thing for him.
giving him a painless send off is something that you can always be thankful for.
im sorry and i will be thinking of your difficult day tomorrow

Goodbye Toby, off for walkies and R.I.P


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> Im so sorry and making the decision to have your dog PTS is never an easy one.
> your little guy has been loved and you are doing the best thing for him.
> giving him a painless send off is something that you can always be thankful for.
> im sorry and i will be thinking of your difficult day tomorrow
> ...


Thankyou so much for such kind words and yes it was very hard but he would have been so ill and in so much pain 

Cel x


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

R.I.P little doggie eace:
ind
xxx


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> R.I.P little doggie eace:
> ind
> xxx


ty ind,even though he ended up living with mum and dad i will miss him so much,

Cel x


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

RIP xxx


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

thankyou for your nice comments, this is the first time since my boy was PTS i have been on here and its been horrible, i spent all day with him,my mum and my dad. It was a hard day but we made it special for him. What was so especially hard was that he seemed fine and even took him for his final walk, which was really really hard.

We took lots of pics of him.

I haven't been to mum and dads since cos it will hurt so much walking in and not have him greet me.

Even though he was my mum and dads in the end he will always be my baby boy.

RIP my little toby, love you bud xxxx


----------



## ssjsmits (Aug 26, 2008)

My condolences.


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwwwww sleep tight little buddy x x


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I know how you must be feeling.Remember the good times it helps .RIP little boy you were much loved


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

celsbigbeard said:


> thankyou for your nice comments, this is the first time since my boy was PTS i have been on here and its been horrible, i spent all day with him,my mum and my dad. It was a hard day but we made it special for him. What was so especially hard was that he seemed fine and even took him for his final walk, which was really really hard.
> 
> We took lots of pics of him.
> 
> ...



so sorry for your loss. im pleased you spent a great day together 

R.I.P Toby

eace:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

r.i.p little doggy....

Rest, sleep and play well at rainbow bridge

xx


----------

